# Thomas Aquinas on the tyrant’s opposition to the spiritual good and happiness of the people



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 15, 2021)

... They also see to it that there be no friendly relations among these so that they may not enjoy the benefits resulting from being on good terms with one another, for as long as one has no confidence in the other, no plot will be set up against the tyrant’s domination. Wherefore they sow discords among the people, foster any that have arisen, and forbid anything which furthers society and co-operation among men, such as marriage, banquets, and anything of like character, through which familiarity and confidence are engendered among men.

They moreover strive to prevent their subjects from becoming powerful and rich, since, suspecting these to be as wicked as themselves, they fear their power and wealth; for the subjects might become harmful to them even as they are accustomed to use power and wealth to harm others. Hence Job 15:21 says of the tyrant: _The sound of dread is always in his ears and when there is peace_, that is, when there is no one to harm him, _he always suspects treason_. ...

For more, see Thomas Aquinas on the tyrant’s opposition to the spiritual good and happiness of the people.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

